# فواصل الصب



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة الى فواصل الصب فى عندى كام استفسار من غير ما نقع فى بعض ياباشمهندسين :
دلوقتى انا عندى فقرة فى الكود المصرى بتقول أ- ان تكون فواصل الصب عمودية على القوى الداخلية للعنصر ماذا يقصد بالقوى الداخلية ( normal force ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2-فواصل الصب فى الكمرات او السملات بنحاول نوقفها فى المنطق min shear or zero shear طب طريقة وقف الصب انا اقترحت على الاستشارى ( على حسب ما كنت شغال قبل كده ) ان احنا نوقف الصب بحيث تبقى الخرسانة نازلة بميل الى حد ما على 45 وبشكل هرمى بحيث لما الخرسانة الجديدة تيجى تمسك فيها كويس اما راى الاستشارى اعترض وقاللى ان المفروض نوقفها من غير ميل خالص راسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو سمحت عاوز اعرف انهى الصح لو سمحتم 
3- معلش اخر استفسار : برضه انا هاصب حائط ساند بكامل المبنى بس طبعا انا هاصب جزء منه مش كله لأسباب كتيرة دون الدخول فى تفاصيل المهم عاوز اعرف تنفيذيا اوقف الصب فين وازاى ( تنفيذى ) وبرضه اةقف الصب رأسى ولا بطريقة هرمية وازاااااااااااااااااى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا على سعة صدركم انا فعلا ببقى مبسوط لما يحدث مناقشات وابداء اراء اكيد كلنا بنستفيييييييد جدا خصوصا انا هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ارجو الرد بالتفصيل للافادة


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ريت حد يرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فيييين الردووود الجامدة


----------



## Abo Fares (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

تم الحديث كثيــــــراً مسبقاً عن فواصل الصب، وقد تفضل الأساتذة الكرام بمعلومات غنية جداً عن الموضوع، أتمنى لو تقوم بعملية بحث صغيرة في الملتقى لتحصل على الموضوع المطلوب، فإن كان هناك استفسارات جديدة، يمكن إضافتها في نفس المواضيع السابقة لتبقى مواضيع أساسية تحقق أكبر فائدة ممكن لمن يريد الرجوع إليها..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كويس يا هندسه 

انا كنت ناوى اعمل بالفعل موضوع عن فواصل الصب 
كده انت بدأت الموضوع 
إنشاء الله أقدم رأى فى الموضوع لفتح النقاش حول تلك الحاله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> تم الحديث كثيــــــراً مسبقاً عن فواصل الصب، وقد تفضل الأساتذة الكرام بمعلومات غنية جداً عن الموضوع، أتمنى لو تقوم بعملية بحث صغيرة في الملتقى لتحصل على الموضوع المطلوب، فإن كان هناك استفسارات جديدة، يمكن إضافتها في نفس المواضيع السابقة لتبقى مواضيع أساسية تحقق أكبر فائدة ممكن لمن يريد الرجوع إليها..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


 السلام عليكم
كما ذكر اخي ابي الحلول يمكنك الاطلاع على موضوع الفواصل واذا لم تجد طلبك يمكنك ان تسال في هذا الموضوع المتخصص
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-14.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-11.html


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت لو المهندس محمد زايد والمهندس محى ابداء الرأى
وكذلك ياريت يا بشمهندس سالدان السرعة فى فتح باب المناقشة على هذا الموضووووووووووع


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزى المهندس
انا ارى فى كلامك شىء غير واضح وانه انك قرات فى الكود المصرى بان فواصل الصب تكون عموديه على القوى الداخليه وعلى ماعتقد وهذا راى الخاص ليس المقصود هنا فواصل الصب بل هى اماكن فواصل الهبوط والتمدد وليس فواصل عملية الصب
اما رائيك بوقف الصب عند zero shear فهذا كلام مظبوط 100% اما راى الاستشارى بانه يرد وقف الخرسانه راسى وليس بزاويه 45 فيوجد هنا شقين فى الحديث انتى تريد وقف الخرسانه بشكل هرمى هذا صح لو ان اتجاه ميل الخرسانه يكون متعامد مع اتجاه الshear المتولد اما لو موازى فيبقى خسرنا جزء كبير منمقاومة الخرسانه لقوى القص فعلى ماعتقد بان الاستشارى وهو فى الموقع لايعف حقيقى اتجاه قوى القص الفعليه فقرر اخذ وقف الصب راسى لكى لايخسر كل مقاومة الخرسانه لقوى القص


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

قد تكون مسألة فاصل الصب ............ مسأله خلافيه عند كثير من المهندسين 
ولعلى استطيع ان اوضح مدرستين على خلاف فى تحديد مكان فاصل الصب 

قبل ان نلتحق بالمدرستين علينا أن نعى ونتذكر تفاصيل هامه جدا وهى

1 - اقصى عزوم موجبه " max positive moment " توجد فى منتصف البحر وأقصى عزوم سالبه " max Negative moment " توجد فوق الركائز 
2 - اقل عزوم ( تقول إلى الصفر تقريبا ) " min moment " عند نقط إنقلاب العزوم عند ربع أو خمس البحر تقريبا 
3 - اقصى قوى قص " max shear force " توجد على بعد ( عمق القطاع / 2 ) من وش الركيزه
4 - اقل قوى قص " min shear force " توجد عند منتصف البحر اى عند أقصى عزوم " max moment "

ولنحدد مثال ما لحالتينا الآن وليكن كمره مستمره من الجهتين بطول 3 م وعمق 60 م وعرض 0.25م
ونحتاج تحديد فاصل صب اثناء صب هذه الكمره 

1 - المدرسه الأولى ( مدرسة الزيرو شير = zero shear )

هنا يحدد المهندسين تبعا للكود البريطانى أن يكون فاصل الصب عند أقل قيمه لقوى القص اى عند منتصف الباكيه 
وفى مثالنا عند منتصف الكمره اى بعد 1.5 م من طول الكمره فى منطقة أقصى عزوم موجبه للكمره 

* وذلك من منطلق ان الخرسانه هى التى تتحمل قوى القص فيجب عدم أضرار الخرسانه حتى تتحمل بكامل كفاءتها ما هى من أجله ولذلك يتم فصل الخرسانه عند أقل قوى للقص 
وذلك حتى وإن لم يتم ربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده بالوضع الأمثل يكون ذلك فى منطقة اقل إجهادات قص وتقريبا تؤل إلى الصفر ولا نحتاج فى هذه المنطقه أن تعمل الخرسانه بكامل كفاءتها إذ أن قوى القص أقل ما يمكن 
ولكن ماذا عن ان تلك المنطقه ( منطقة اقل إجهادات قص ) هى منطقة اقصى عزوم موجبه ؟؟ .....

هنا تجاوبنا تلك المدرسه أن 
العزم قوتين شد وضغط ...... شد على أسفل القطاع وضغط على أعلاه 
والقوه الأهم فى العزوم هى الشد وأنه متواجد على الجزء السفلى من القطاع أى تحت natural axis يعنى يقاوم من قبل اسياخ التسليح فقط وليس للخرسانه علاقه بتحمل إجهاد العزوم

اما عن قوى الضغط المولده للعزم فيحدثونا أنه ليس هناك أدنى مشكله فى فصل الخرسانه فى منطقة الضغط فليس هناك خطرا فى أن تضغط الخرسانه على بعضها 

2 - المدرسه الثانيه ( مدرسة الزيرو مومنت = zero moment )

هنا يحدد المهندسون تبعا للكود المصرى أن يكون فاصل الصب عند اقل إجهادات العزوم وهى عند نقطة أنقلاب العزوم 
وفى مثالنا عند خمس أو ربع الكمره من وش الركيزه اى عند 3/5 من وش الركيزه أى عند منطقة أقصى إجهادات قص تقريبا 

وذلك من منطلق 
ان العزم قوتين شد وضغط وهو الأخطر دائما على المنشأ 
وإن قوة الشد يتحملها اسياخ التسليح ونجد ان منطقة الفصل فى الخرسانه قد تكون منطقه حرجه لتكون شروخ ناتج الإجهادات المؤثره عليها وعدم لحام الخرسانه القديمه والجديده بالطريقه المثاليه المطلوبه وهذه الشروخ يجب التحكم فيها حتى لا تتسع وتأثر سلبا على حديد التسليح بالصدأ 
ولذلك فإن منطقة أقل إجهادات عزوم تكون هى أمثل مناطق عدم توسع الشروخ وعنه عدم التأثير على أسياخ التسليح حتى وإن حدث توسع للشرخ أو صدا لحديد التسليح يكون فى مناطق اقل عزوم 
كما ان فاصل الصب فى الخرسانه سوف لا يؤثر فى منطقة الضغط إذا انها منطقة أقل عزوم أى أن القوى الضاغطه على الخرسانه اقل ما يمكن 
ولكن ماذا عن تلك المنطقه ( منطقة أقل عزوم ) وهى منطقة أقصى قوى قص ؟؟؟؟ ....

وهنا تجاوبنا تلك المدرسه ان .......
نعم تلك المنطقه هى منطقه اقصى قوى قص ولكن نرى أن قوى القص يتحملها الحديد بقيمه كبيره فى الكمرات مثلا متمثل فى الكانات لا محاله ونجد مثلا ان قوى القص فى البلاطات آمنه تماما 
فليس هناك ادنى خوف من موضوع فصل الخرسانه فى منطقة اقصى إجهاد قص 
بينما إذا تم الفصل فى منطقة اقصى عزوم اى فى منتصف البحر نجد أن قد يكون امكانية حدوث شروخ وتوسعتها أكبر ناتج قوى العزوم والإجهاد المؤثر على تلك المنطقه وعنها يسبب صدأ حديد التسليح بمناطق اقصى عزوم 
كما ان الفصل فى الخرسانه سيجعل الخرسانه لا تعمل بكامل كفاءتها لتتحمل أقصى قوى ضاغطه بأعلى القطاع مولده لأقصى عزم موجود فى تلك المنطقه 

ولكن فى النهايه قد يتفق مهندسى المدرستين على أن فاصل الصب يجب ان يحدد من قبل المهندس المصمم على الرسومات ويتم تنفيذ فواصل الصب بإستشارة وموافقة أستشارى الموقع وأستخدام أدق واحدث الوسائل لربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده 

والآن أطرح ذلك نقاشا مع الاساتذه الكبار الأجلاء بهذا الصرح العظيم 
ليستفيد الجميع ومحدثكم أولهم بإذن الله ​


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح اكثر من رائع بجد وشرح دقيق وهندسى لأقصى درجة بس انا بصرهحة اميل الى المدرسة الاولى ( zero moment ) لأن كده كده ال shear فعلا بيتشال فى الكمرات بالكانات شغالة معايا وفى البلاطات safe بس هو فى حاجة عاوز اعرفها وهى طريقة وقف الصب هل هتبقى vertical ولا مائلة وهرمية


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله ياأخ سالدان انت وفيت وكفيت بشرحك الجميل علما هذا ما نراه في واقع العمل وقبل يومين في احد المواقع تم صب ترانسفير بيم وكذلك السقف تبعه واحتجنا الى توقفات للصب لان البحر كبير لذا تم استخدام الطريقتين بصراحه اول توقف كان على خمس المسافه بطلب من الاستشاري واما التوقف الثاني بعد فتره كان بمنتصف البحر لوجود خلاف على منطقه التوقف بين المقاول والاستشاري علما اني شرحت لهم الطريقه الثانيه واقتنعوا بها والان انا اقتنعت بالطريقه الاولى , والمشكله انه لا يوجد قانون ثابت لذلك بل هو اجتهاد للاستشاري يجب ان يكون نابع من خبره طويله بمفاهيم ( المدرستين ) على حد قولك اخي سالدان , وعندي استفسار ماهو راي الكود الامريكي بهذا ؟؟؟؟
وبارك الله بك وزادك معرفه

مع تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذة المشاركات القيمة .
بخصوص متطلبات الكود الامريكي ACI لفواصل الصب .





​ 
حسب الكود الامريكي :
يجب ان تكون فواصل الصب بشكل لا تضعف من قوة المقطع الانشائي .
الاحتياطات يجب ان تتخذ لنقل قوى القص والقوى الاخرى من مقطع لاخر خل الفاصل . 
1- فواصل الصب للبلاطات 
يجب ان تكون ضمن المنطقة بين منتصف الى ثلث المجاز span لكل من البلاطة slabs الجسور BEAM والجسور العرضية girders (الاعصاب rib في باطات الربس او الهوردي)
2- الفواصل في الجسور girders (جسور رئيسية متقاطع معها جسور عرصية مثل البلاطات المعصبة ribbed slab) يكون الفاصل على مسافة لا تقل عن ضعف عرض منطقة التداخل للجسور .
حسبب رأي اللجنة المدققة للكود :
فواصل الصب يجب ان يكون في المناطق التي يكون فيها المنشأ بأقل قوى عندما تكون فيها قوى القص الناتجة عن الوزن هي ليست المهمه ( الاكبر) كما هو معروف في هذه الحالة يكون في منتصف المجاز span ويكون الفاصل بشكل عمودي هنا مناسب، التصميم على القوى الجانبية يجب ان يؤخذ في معالجة الفواصل وذلك من خلال:
· مفتاح القص shear keys وذلك من خلال عمل فجوات في الخراسانه القيمة ( تنفذ خلال مرحلة الطوبار بحيث يكون زوايا التجويف 45 درجة ).
· مفاتيح قص متباعدة Intermittent shear keys وتكون بشكل متباعد او( طريقة التناوب)
· استخدام قضبان تشريك بشكل مائل Diagonal Dowels(Starter bars)
· طريقة القص ناقل Shear Transfer Method .
كما هو ملاحظ عند حساب نقل قوى القص في الخرسانه عند فاصل الصب تخذ كما يلي 


 
أما طريقة الحساب فهي كما يلي 


 


 


 




طريقة حسابDiagonal Dowels​ 
مع تحياتي للجميع​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوان.


----------



## ماجدان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> شرح اكثر من رائع بجد وشرح دقيق وهندسى لأقصى درجة بس انا بصرهحة اميل الى المدرسة الاولى ( zero moment ) لأن كده كده ال shear فعلا بيتشال فى الكمرات بالكانات شغالة معايا وفى البلاطات safe بس هو فى حاجة عاوز اعرفها وهى طريقة وقف الصب هل هتبقى vertical ولا مائلة وهرمية


 
الله يكرمك يا هندسه لو على أسلوب الكتابه يبقى اشكرك أما لو على المعلومات يبقى هذا مما علمنى ربى وأكرمنى 

تقصد يا هندسه المدرسه التانيه حسب تنسيق المشاركه 
وهذا رأى واوافق عليه ايضا وإن كان مش فى كل الحالات والقطاعات 

أما عن وقف الصب ( طرف الرباط )
إن شاء الله مائله بزاويه 45 درجه يعنى ميل 1:1
لأن اللى يهمنا فى الموضوع هو الإنزلاق sliding للخرسانه فى منطقة الوصل ........ فيبقى لو الخرسانه الجديده تنصب على ميل القديمه ( تقريبا فوقها ) يبقى الإنزلاق هنا اقل ما يمكن 
اما لو الفاصل راسى يبقى الإنزلاق أقصى مايمكن 

وكمان ممكن تتخيل الموضوع كأنه قطعتين عاشق ومعشوق نوعا ما 

وقد يتم عمل فاصل الصب بشكل سلالم ليحد من حد الميول فى القطاعات الكبيره وعنها يكون مفهوم العاشق والمعشوق متحقق نوعا ما 
أرجو ان تكون الفكره أتضحت ولو بالقليل


----------



## الغانم برهام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ياهندسه
لقد سألت عن سؤالين الاول عن اماكن الفصل وهو كما وضحهو لك المهندسين الافاضل
اما عن شكل الفصل فمن المنطقى ان يكون الشكل المقارب من45 درجه هو المفضل
والشكل الهرمى بالنسبه للحائط (اعتبرهم اشاير مثل الحيد) بالغه الدركه ولكى يكن حقا مطابق للمواصفات بالكود 
بأن يكون القوى الداخليه متعامده على الخرسانه وهذا ينطبق على الميل بزاويه45


----------



## ماجدان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله ياأخ سالدان انت وفيت وكفيت بشرحك الجميل علما هذا ما نراه في واقع العمل وقبل يومين في احد المواقع تم صب ترانسفير بيم وكذلك السقف تبعه واحتجنا الى توقفات للصب لان البحر كبير لذا تم استخدام الطريقتين بصراحه اول توقف كان على خمس المسافه بطلب من الاستشاري واما التوقف الثاني بعد فتره كان بمنتصف البحر لوجود خلاف على منطقه التوقف بين المقاول والاستشاري علما اني شرحت لهم الطريقه الثانيه واقتنعوا بها والان انا اقتنعت بالطريقه الاولى , والمشكله انه لا يوجد قانون ثابت لذلك بل هو اجتهاد للاستشاري يجب ان يكون نابع من خبره طويله بمفاهيم ( المدرستين ) على حد قولك اخي سالدان , وعندي استفسار ماهو راي الكود الامريكي بهذا ؟؟؟؟
> وبارك الله بك وزادك معرفه
> 
> مع تحياتي


 
الله يكرمك أخى مهندس هادى 
تمام كلامك 
وهذا رأى وما احببت ان اوضحه بالظبط كما تقول

ارى ان الوضعين شغالين ولكن كما ذكرنا ان الموضوع كله بيد المصمم ثم استشارى الموقع والمهندس المنفذ وكل الكودات اقرت ذلك 
ولكن قد نرى بعض القطاعات الخرسانيه تحوى max moment و max shear فى نفس المنطقه أو القطاع  فاين يتم الفصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ( مثل short cantliver كمثال )

هنا يحدد المصمم والمصمم وحده هذه النقطه لأنه قد يأخذ اعتبارها عند التصميم مثلا فى أبعاد القطاع او حساب الshear بقوانين معينه تتيح له أستخدام تسليح لمقاومة الإجهادات لضمان عدم تأثير الفاصل على القطاع لمقاومة الإجهادات الواقعه عليه او لنقل الإجهادات خلال الفاصل بأستخدام اسياخ حديد معينه 

وهنا فى رأى أن ليس من الخطأ وقف الصب فى كلا المنطقتين 
يعنى يمكن وقف الصب بأى منطقه بالقطاع الخرسانى بشرط تحسب الأمر جيدا مع المصمم وتنفيذ الفاصل بصوره ممتازه وأستخدام مواد إضافيه لربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده بصوره صحيحه وممتازه 

أما عن الكود الامريكى فيقرر ما هو مرفوق وشكرا للمهندس حسان لسبقه فى رفع هذا الملف والذى يحدد اليدل أسبان يعنىshear 

والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا يا هندسة انا طبعا قصدى على معلوماتك الوفيرة والخصبة 
انا عندى استفسار : يا باشمهندس سالدان دلوقت هنفترض ان احنا اتبعنا احدى الطريقتين اثناء وقف الصب ( البلاطات واللبش والقواعد ) فى كل العناصر السابقة انا دلوقتى عندى moment or shear فى اتجاهين ال x y فلو انا اوقفت الصب عند ال 1\5 مثلا فى اتجاه ال x لأى عنصر من العناصر السابقة بالنسبة للاتجاه الاخر ايه ظروفه ( او بطريقة تانية لما اجى اوقف الصب احترم اى الاتجاهين ولا مش فارقة وايه تأثير ده بالنسبة للطرف الاخر )


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن الرد يا هندسة


----------



## ماجدان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> اولا يا هندسة انا طبعا قصدى على معلوماتك الوفيرة والخصبة
> انا عندى استفسار : يا باشمهندس سالدان دلوقت هنفترض ان احنا اتبعنا احدى الطريقتين اثناء وقف الصب ( البلاطات واللبش والقواعد ) فى كل العناصر السابقة انا دلوقتى عندى Moment Or Shear فى اتجاهين ال X Y فلو انا اوقفت الصب عند ال 1\5 مثلا فى اتجاه ال X لأى عنصر من العناصر السابقة بالنسبة للاتجاه الاخر ايه ظروفه ( او بطريقة تانية لما اجى اوقف الصب احترم اى الاتجاهين ولا مش فارقة وايه تأثير ده بالنسبة للطرف الاخر )


 
السلام عليكم 

م. إسلام 

معلش يا باشا بصراحه مفهمتش المقصود من الأستفسار بالظبط
أو يمكن بردو عشان أنا آخر اليوم


----------



## ماجدان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> اولا يا هندسة انا طبعا قصدى على معلوماتك الوفيرة والخصبة
> انا عندى استفسار : يا باشمهندس سالدان دلوقت هنفترض ان احنا اتبعنا احدى الطريقتين اثناء وقف الصب ( البلاطات واللبش والقواعد ) فى كل العناصر السابقة انا دلوقتى عندى moment or shear فى اتجاهين ال x y فلو انا اوقفت الصب عند ال 1\5 مثلا فى اتجاه ال x لأى عنصر من العناصر السابقة بالنسبة للاتجاه الاخر ايه ظروفه ( او بطريقة تانية لما اجى اوقف الصب احترم اى الاتجاهين ولا مش فارقة وايه تأثير ده بالنسبة للطرف الاخر )


 
أولا على موضوع المعلومات الوفيره فوالله ده بس من ذوق حضرتك
أما عن الخصبه فكده يبقى هنقلب هندسه زراعيه 

أما عن موضوع فواصل الصب فين هو أنا بردو مش فاهم السؤال تحديدا مع إنى لسا فى أول اليوم يا باشا بس والله شكل عندى دور برد جامد وأرتفاع فى ضغط الدم 
المهم 

بالنسبه لموضوع الفصل فى القواعد أنا مبحبهوووووووووووووش خااااااااااالص أصل العمليه مش مستهله وهتكون أكبر قاعده ممكن تصبها أد أيه يعنى ( 4*3 ) قاعده مشتركه ( 8*5) مش مستهله وكده تخلى الفصل فى الميد وزى ما تحب بقى يا باشا عند إنقلاب العزوم عند الزيرو شير 
وكذلك فى اللبشه 
يفضل تخلصها يوميا فى رأى 
أما بإستخدام خلاطتين أو عدد مكافى من البامب أو بتواصل العمل 24 ساعه وفى رأى هى هى التكلفه 

ولو مينفعش
يبقى بتصب فى أتجاه واحد وأنت ماشى وتخلى الفاصل بعيد عن الأعمده عشان الشد ليس أكثر يعنى بردو فى نص الباكيه أو الخمس 

وكذلك البلاطات 

بس بصراحه مش فاهم قصدك ايه بx و y 
يعنى لو بتصب فى أتجاه خللص اوقف فيه بس ميكونش عند الركائز والأعمده 
يعنى لو هنفصل عن الخمس 
ومثلا أنا جاى من الأمام إلى الخلف يبقى هقف فى خمس باكيه بعد الركيزه علطول 

ولو فى نفس الوقت فى صب من اليمين للشمال تقدر بردو تقف عن خمس الباكيه بعد الركيزه من اليمين 
وهكذا 

وده صوره مرفقه لفاصل صب عند خمس الباكيه 
أفصل زيها بقى من أى حته فى السقف 
وخلى بالك دا يابوب فلات إسلاب يعنى فى شريحة عمود وشريحة وسط وأتعامل انت بقى 
سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان على سعة صدرة وعلمة وشفاك الله وعافاك .


> بالنسبه لموضوع الفصل فى القواعد أنا مبحبهوووووووووووووش خااااااااااالص أصل العمليه مش مستهله وهتكون أكبر قاعده ممكن تصبها أد أيه يعنى ( 4*3 ) قاعده مشتركه ( 8*5) مش مستهله وكده تخلى الفصل فى الميد وزى ما تحب بقى يا باشا عند إنقلاب العزوم عند الزيرو شير
> وكذلك فى اللبشه


بخصوص صب اللبشة= قاعدة الرافت = الحصيرة =Raft Foundat اتفق معك بأنه يفضل صبها مرة واحدة ولكن تكون هناك حالات لا بد من تقسيم الصب للبشة على مراحل وقد تم تنفيذ raft حيث تم تقسيم القاعدة الى 13 مرحلة ويمكنك ان تعود لذلك بالتفصيل في باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" حيث تم الشرح بالتفصيل واليك الرابط بذلك






طريقة تنفيذ فاصل الصب Construction Joint in Raft Foundation للبشة مع العلم بان الفاصل بالاتجاهين ( شرائح مستطلية )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-21.html
مع تمنياتي لك بالشفاء العاجل 
اخوكم
رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## م.بوزيد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا

اخواني المهندسين انا لدي تنفيذ حمام سباحة بطول 12.5 *25 م2 تم الانتهاء من تنفيذ صب 
raft foundation الان نحن نحضر في الموقع لصب retaining wall بكامل محيط الحوض وبارتفاع 1.9 م هل يجب ان اعمل construction joints ام من الممكن الصب مرة واحدة واين ممكن يكونconstruction joints ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (25 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس سالدان على سعة صدرة وعلمة وشفاك الله وعافاك .
> 
> بخصوص صب اللبشة= قاعدة الرافت = الحصيرة =raft Foundat اتفق معك بأنه يفضل صبها مرة واحدة ولكن تكون هناك حالات لا بد من تقسيم الصب للبشة على مراحل وقد تم تنفيذ Raft حيث تم تقسيم القاعدة الى 13 مرحلة ويمكنك ان تعود لذلك بالتفصيل في باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" حيث تم الشرح بالتفصيل واليك الرابط بذلك
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
م. رزق

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى حضرتك 

تمام جدا ............ وأتفق أنا أيضا مع حضرتك بالطبع 
ولكن ما جاء توضيحه للبنايات والمشاريع الصغيره لما سأل عليه المهندس إسلام 

أما كما أوضحت حضرتك فأوافق بالطبع 
وأعطى مثال لمشروع مترو الأنفاق القاهره 
يتم صب اللبشه الخاصه بالرصيف على أكثر من مرحله مع أن العمل متواصل 24 ساعه ولكن المسافات كبيره جدا على أن يتم أنتهاء اعمال الحقن والعزل والتسليح فى مرحله واحده
ولذلك يتم تقسيم العمل مراحل مختلفة البنود وبذلك نجد ان الصب أيضا على مراحل وفواصل 

واشكر حضرتك أشد الشكر 
ولا تقل أخوكم بل قل أستاذى


----------



## احمد النجفي (24 مايو 2009)

معلومات جيدة اشكركم على هذة الموضوع


----------



## eng.jaser (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم جميعا خيرا على هذه المعلومات 
بس عندي سؤال شو الفرق بين فاصل الصب و الفاصل الانشائي


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (10 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا ولكن انت ذكرت مدرستين وقد احترت الى اى واحده يجب ان انتمى
ارجو التدقيق من الاخوه ذوى الخبرات الواسعه


----------



## daliamf (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng sied (16 فبراير 2012)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (17 يونيو 2012)

الحل الذى اميل الية هو الزيرو مومنت


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى حميده (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## janyour (18 يونيو 2012)

thank you


----------



## Mohamed laith (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## خالد الخضر (7 يوليو 2012)

م.بوزيد قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> اخواني المهندسين انا لدي تنفيذ حمام سباحة بطول 12.5 *25 م2 تم الانتهاء من تنفيذ صب
> raft foundation الان نحن نحضر في الموقع لصب retaining wall بكامل محيط الحوض وبارتفاع 1.9 م هل يجب ان اعمل construction joints ام من الممكن الصب مرة واحدة واين ممكن يكونconstruction joints ؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم 
كميه الخرسانه المتوقعه لكامل الجدار 50 متر مكعب كميه قليله والمسبح منشا مائيه ما المانع انه تصبه مره واحده
مع اخذ احتياطات العزل
والله الموفق


----------



## mido4ever (7 يوليو 2012)

eng.jaser قال:


> جزاكم جميعا خيرا على هذه المعلومات
> بس عندي سؤال شو الفرق بين فاصل الصب و الفاصل الانشائي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فاصل الصب يكون فاصل فى الخرسانة بمعنى انى صبيت جزء واوقفت الصب لاى سبب كان على ان اكمل الصب تانى يوم مع اختيار ذلك الفاصل كما تم شرحه
اما الفاصل الانشائى فهو فاصل صريح فى كل شئ فاصل فى حديد التسليح والشدة وكذلك فى الصب نصب كل جزء على حدى


----------



## م/ نجدي رشاد (7 يناير 2013)

كلام جميل


----------



## حسين الصغير (1 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه لمنطقه الفاصل يجب ان يكون الفاصل بشكل مائل وقبل وضع الطبقه الثانيه يتم زنبرة الخرسانه وتنظيفها جيدا مع زرع اشاير قص وذلك لاننا لو نظرنا بدقه فى منطقه الفصل لن تكون متطتبقه على بعضها تماما


----------

